# my dog has luxating patellas, need dry food suggestion !!!!!



## lucy0328jz (Aug 15, 2013)

hi all:hand:
I have a two year old maltipoo has luxating patellas of his rear leg. but thank god that my vet told me that he doesn't need surgery. but i wanna feed him the best, does anyone give me some recommendation of which dry food formula is good for him? the vet said he can not eat wheat and barley. thanks so much !!!:frown::frown:


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Keeping grains out of the diet is a good idea. Grains fuel inflammation in the body. I'd choose a grain free food (I currently use Fromm 4-star grain free foods, but there are others). You also will want to start her on a joint supplement. I really like Wholistic Pet Joint formula. It's a granular and takes a little getting used to for the dog, but it has glucosamine, chondroitin, bromelain, MSM, etc in it which really helps keep all that joint/connective tissue healthy. I use it for my hip dysplastic bichon and it helps quite a lot. Gentle exercising, walks/swim, and keeping her from jumping around too much will help. Good luck


----------



## domika (Jul 15, 2012)

Just finding any grain free food that he does well on should suffice. My 1.5 year old Shiba Inu mix has a luxating patella (so does my husband actually) and we feed my dog Acana. I also sometimes throw in some Honest Kitchen (grain free) and some Ziwipeak as toppers. I actually don't use a joint supplement, my vet said as long as the knee is not bothering him its a non-issue, but I may start soon anyways so I don't have any recommendations on those. I am watching this thread to see if anyone else has suggestions as well.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Another vote for a grain free kibble - just transition slowly to avoid tummy upset. I also gave our late poodle (RIP Potsie) 1/2 a Cosequin DS plus MSM chewable tablet daily, as well as a fish oil capsule. He had grade 4 luxating patellas, and should have needed surgery, but he didn't limp or skip. He did have the bow-legged stance typical of luxating patellas, but it didn't seem to bother him. Ironically, it was a disc in his back blowing out that did him in, poor guy. 

Potsie did well on several grain free kibbles. Some are a lot more expensive than others; luckily, you have a small dog, so it doesn't really matter. If budget is a concern, let me know, and I'll name some good budget friendly grain free kibbles. Potsie was 13 pounds and only ate 1/4 cup twice a day, with water poured over it.


----------



## lucy0328jz (Aug 15, 2013)

thank you for your help !! very appreciated your information


----------



## lucy0328jz (Aug 15, 2013)

thanks for your reply. which formula of Acana do you recommend?


----------



## lucy0328jz (Aug 15, 2013)

hi, thanks for your recommendation! could you please name some other grain free kibble for me ? thanks so much


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

In addition to Acana Grain Free, Fromm Grain Free is good, as is Hi-tek Naturals Grain Free (budget friendly, too). My westie mix does well on Back to Basics Grain Free (High Protein).


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

Canned dog food is the best for me, compared to kibble. It typically contains more meat proteins than the other dry counterpart. It also contains fewer carbohydrates and no artificial coloring and flavoring.


----------



## LilasMom (Mar 10, 2012)

Jan Fred said:


> It also contains fewer carbohydrates and no artificial coloring and flavoring.


This depends on the food. Some canned has high carbs and artificial additives.


----------

